# Hochteich an filter anschließen



## holly1357 (13. Apr. 2009)

Hi,

ich bin grade am überlegen wie ich mir einen hochteich baue. gestaltung form und ausführung sollten nicht das problem sein. doch ich möchte meinen hochteich direkt neben der filterkammer bauen. bietet sich ja dann auch an, den teich an den filter anzuschließen. doch der ultrasieve steht auf teichniveo. wenn jetzt mein hochteich dazu kommt, ist der wasserstand vom hochteich einen meter über dem normalen teichniveo. 
so wie ich es sehe, komme ich an einem zusätzlichen ultrasieve nicht vorbei.

oder habt ihr da ne andere idee. 

gruß holly


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich an filter anschließen*

Hallo,
das bedeutet also das der Filter deutlich unter dem Teichniveau steht ? Das ist aber bei Schwerkraft gar nicht gut.
Mach doch die FK auch höher


----------



## holly1357 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich an filter anschließen*

hi, die jetzige filterkammer ist unter teich niveo.... es geht jetzt darum, den hochteich anzuschließen, welcher 1m über teich niveo ist. 

wie man da den überang findet..

andere haben den filter im keller... unter teichniveo.... das funzt auch...

gruß holly


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich an filter anschließen*

Hallo Holly.

Vielleicht kannst Du mal eine Skizze einstellen, was genau Du planst/bisher vorhanden ist...

Anscheinend kann sich keiner so richtig vorstellen, was Du vorhast.


----------

